#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Granting of Locks in database management system free pdf

## amitsharma957

We can avoid starvation of transactions  by granting locks in the following manner:When a transaction Ti requests  a lock on a data item Q in a particular mode M, theconcurrency-control manager grants the lock provided that  	

There is no other other transaction holding a lock on Q in amode that conflicts with M.





  Similar Threads: Database Keys in database management system free pdf notes Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes Role of the Database Administrator in database management system free download pdf Extending Database Capabilities in database management system free pdf download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download

----------

